# Ballroom dancing HELP



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

My husband and I are taking a class and it is so large that individual help isn't available. This is for a scholl activity involving our daughter. My question is do any of you know of a DVD or website that provides online videos that I could use? I have gone to youtube and have gotten some but I need a little more to keep up with class. I just want to scream. :frusty: What have I gotten us into. :hurt::bolt::fear::Cry: YES I am having all of those emotions.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Somehow there is nothing more frustrating than ballroom dancing. For DD1's wedding, we all took lessons. Thank goodness those kids can dance, but DH & are hopeless. Wishing you luck, but have no useful advice!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Maybe watch Dancing with the Stars? LOL

Seriously, this site have some pretty good videos for basic steps. Good luck!
http://www.ballroomdancers.com/


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice to know I am not alone with my two left feet. :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

No help here, my sisters tell me I was born with no natural rhythm!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I LOVE ballroom dancing! DH and I took classes and were doing quite well then he ended up needing knee surgery (not because of the dancing) and that's been the end of it for us 

Here's a site that has some good video clips in their learning center that may help you.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Check and see if your community has anything going on. We have ballroom dances here at the community center. I think the hour before or the first hour they have professionals there helping and showing the steps.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I hope you guys do better than we did!*

Our teacher was a very proper British lady who told us she taught the Queen! She was so frustrated with us, so much so that we quit! We tried, but I think freestyle is more our style.

Good luck. I think it is so lovely.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh gosh, good luck! I'm sure you'll get the hang of it
Gina


----------

